# Stirling Merlin



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi
can anybody give me any information on the Stirling Merlin where she was built, other mames & dates. I am looking for a photo of her can any one help


John


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

*Grampian Haven*

Hi John 
The Merlin is now the Grampian Haven.You can find this on the Shipspotting Page.www.shipspotting.com















I hope this was useful 
Regards from Nova Scotia(Thumb)


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

North Star seem to have (had) all 5 of the class. They were an in house design to work as supply boats in the Southern North Sea where manoeuverability in the tides was seen as more important than power. Having only one main engine, they were never really accepted by a lot of charterers.

http://www.shipsandoil.com/ShipInformation/North Star/North Star.htm


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

According to Miramar there was a Stirling Merlin built in 1982 by Richards of Great Yarmouth. She subsequently became PORTNAHAVEN in 1989 and GRAMPIAN HAVEN in 1990.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> According to Miramar there was a Stirling Merlin built in 1982 by Richards of Great Yarmouth. She subsequently became PORTNAHAVEN in 1989 and GRAMPIAN HAVEN in 1990.


Thanks for the info what company was did the PORTNAHAVEN belong to

John


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Sorry John, Miramar does not list ownership if this vessel in any of her incarnations.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Sorry John, Miramar does not list ownership if this vessel in any of her incarnations.


Thanks for your help, doing some research into North Star Shipping there seems to be a trend (STIRLING IMP-BURNHAVEN-Gr FALCON)
(STIRLING PUCK- SANHAVEN-Gr VENTURE) (STIRLING ROCK-STONEHAVEN-Gr STONEHAVEN) (Gr SHIELD, STIRLING IMP- JONSHAVEN-Gr OTTER) (STIRLING MERLIN- PORTNAHAVEN-Gr HAVEN)
There must be someone out there who sailed on the ships with the name HAVEN would be glad to hear from them. 

John


----------



## Stuart K. (Nov 10, 2006)

The design was a Clyde 252 design originally for 4 vessels Stirling Imp, Merlin,Puck and Sprite all built in 1982 by Richards.

The 5th vessel Striling Elf was built in 1983 by Mctay's on the Merseyside.

4 vessels were taken over in 1988 by Haven shipping in Great Yarmouth and renamed for standby duties-

Stirling Elf Johnshaven 
Striling Imp Burnhaven
Stirling Merlin Portnahaven
Striling Puck Sandhaven

In April 1990 5 of the vessels were sold to the North Star fishing Co. in Aberdeen for Standby duties in the North Sea and still current to this day

Burnhaven Grampian Falcon
Johnshaven Grampian Otter
Portnahaven Grampian Haven
Sandhaven Grampian Venture
Striling Sprite Grampian Sprite

These vessel were very successfull in the Offshore Standby role but not as sucessful in the PSV role.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

grampian pride said:


> The design was a Clyde 252 design originally for 4 vessels Stirling Imp, Merlin,Puck and Sprite all built in 1982 by Richards.
> 
> The 5th vessel Striling Elf was built in 1983 by Mctay's on the Merseyside.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help

John


----------



## David Goldthorp (Jun 26, 2008)

*Sandhaven*

Don't know who remembers, but the Sandhaven (formerly Stirling Puck) was one of the stand-by vessels involved in the Piper Alpha incident, and sadly lost two crew members while they were close in on the rescue boat pulling survivors from the water. A very sad time for all at Harrisons (Clyde) Ltd, Stirling Shipping and indeed the entire offshore industry.


----------



## kenn-b (May 13, 2012)

Kenn-b.
I served on the Johnshaven, Burnshaven & Sandhaven as second engineer.
I was on board the Sandhaven before, during and after the Piper Alpha.
I should have been the coxswain that night but the chief engineer kept me on board as our FRC went over the help the rescue.


----------

